# Recently tried out EverQuest 2



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 10, 2007)

And I am still enjoying it! They have really changed the game from what it was at launch and it is a very fun and a much deeper game world then World of Warcraft. If you pick up the Echoes of Faydark expansion it comes with all the previous expansions and the world is incredible with its size, complexity, and beauty.

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 10, 2007)

but when you're a new player is there anyone else around, or is it like the first one everyone high lvl and I have to hunt goblins to find some iron ore pure crap


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 11, 2007)

I am not finding it that difficult to find a group at any level. Perhaps that is because I usually play a healer class in an MMOG so I tend to get a lot of invites. Not only that but a lot of the quests I find I can do solo. Recently I decided to betray my main character from his home city of Qeynos to the new tree city of Kelethin. 

I noticed in the Tad Williams authors section that someone there really liked the characters in his story The War of Flowers, and I have to say that the Fae race in EQ2 very much resemble the sprites in that story, at least in appearance.

Anyway i am finding it a lot of fun, though I do suspect that if you wanted your character to have all fabled gear it would be a bit of a struggle. But I can make do with crafted gear that seems to do the job just fine and allows me to have lots of fun.

I am playing on the Kithicor server and you can find me there as Tymon Storm the Woodelf Warden or as Alander the Fae Paladin.

Cheers!


----------

